# Twin 60 Elgin eBay!



## widpanic02 (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't think this bike will sell at 3500.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Feb 6, 2013)

*NOT a twin 60*



widpanic02 said:


> I don't think this bike will sell at 3500.




NOT a twin 60


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 6, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> NOT a twin 60




Agreed just a 20-30 with a factory ordered  add on tank.


----------



## catfish (Feb 6, 2013)

It's always good to post the link.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Elg...997?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f21e991d5


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 6, 2013)

More than likely a 20 with the tank added at some time in its life along with the rack, guard, and fenders. I'm not seeing $3500 worth. The 60 is a whole different animal than this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 6, 2013)

Agreed. Nice with some nice parts, but a $3500 starting bid?? Nope.


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 6, 2013)

*!*

I know it's good to post a link but I figure most of you are big boys and can find it yourselves .? But the main reason I didn't post is because every time I click in someone's it doesn't work. Anyone else have that problem. And yes after looking at it Better not a 60 wrong rack no speedometer etc but I still the starting price even if it was a decked out 60 would be kinda on the high side. I think. 1200 would have been a good starting price on this one . But what do I know.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Feb 6, 2013)

*Twin 60 Value*



widpanic02 said:


> I know it's good to post a link but I figure most of you are big boys and can find it yourselves .? But the main reason I didn't post is because every time I click in someone's it doesn't work. Anyone else have that problem. And yes after looking at it Better not a 60 wrong rack no speedometer etc but I still the starting price even if it was a decked out 60 would be kinda on the high side. I think. 1200 would have been a good starting price on this one . But what do I know.




A "decked out Twin 60 " would be worth at least twice the opening bid!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 6, 2013)

I think the last 60 I heard of trading hands was for about $8500 and I've heard asking prices as high as $12k. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 6, 2013)

HOLY MOLY! Guess I'm sticking to my lowly 20...


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 6, 2013)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?19808-Twin-Formation/page2&highlight=twin+formation

See Post #14 midpage, very similar. This bike could be a "Sale Model" or Promo


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 6, 2013)

*T60s*

It does have the aluminium fenders.

I'd give the tank 1g, the fenders 1g, chainguard 400? and 1.5 for the rest is too much.

I saw a set of TB alu fenders with a BIN of 2gs not long ago. They were gone pretty quick too.

Also if you look at the front fender its been reinforced over the fork with bolts on either side by the looks of it.

I can imagine those fens bend and break pretty easy at that point - especially after years of use. You can see the split
on one side actually. I have the exact same break on one of mine. 

So take of a couple/few hundred from the fens then 

3.5 seems high.  Does anyone know about stainless TB tanks? I have one and I've not seen another. They are always painted. I assume mine is aftermarket and being stainless would look good on colour scheme TB. I've not found a reference
to it yet.


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 6, 2013)

*math and english*

lol - that doesn't add up unless those broken fenders got reduced to 600. - and all those prices are the highest possible extreme - even then 3500 is still too much for the whole thing.

and I meant to say stainless would look good on 'any' colour scheme TB.


----------



## rockabillyjay (Feb 6, 2013)

looks like a Twin 30 with extras added. Those poor aluminum fenders didn't stand a chance once the headlight was added on to the front.


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Had no idea*

Had no idea the 60's brought that much! You can buy 2 original streamlined bluebirds for that much. Wow . I will just stick with my twin 20/30 for now!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 6, 2013)

No you can get about one early Blue Bird for that. The '38 BB is a vastly different bike and you could probably get a couple of those, if you could find them, for that. V/r Shawn


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 6, 2013)

rockabillyjay said:


> Those poor aluminum fenders didn't stand a chance once the headlight was added on to the front.




Which sort of proves that it's been pieced together.  A TB with alu fenders would have to have a shroud with a built in light.

It's odd how the tank looks to have original paint and come directly off a red T60 yest the paint on the rest of the bike matches it perfectly. That doesn't support the theory of it being pieced together unless some T30s had the same colour as as some T60s originally.


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 6, 2013)

*!*

Yeah I'm not talking about the 38 . Friend of mine bought the 37 copake shelled out 8k but i know another person who bought a nicer one in private setting for 6k (37 streamlined ) out of Atlanta last month so they are out there but of course in an auction like copake where all the big money collectors are stuff is going to peak. But the point is if you say the 60's are selling at 12k you actually could get 2 nice BB for 1  twin 60. If you can find them if course. I met a guy in Asheville nc who bought a 37 streamlined BB at a swap  several years ago for 4000. There def out there you just have to put in the time and be a lot lucky. I totally agree though the 38 is a totally different bike. Doesn't really float my boat but still a rad bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 6, 2013)

I need to hang with your friends! If I could get a nice, complete BB for $6k I'd be all over it. Hell even at $7500 I think it would be a bargain--but this is for a bike not missing ANY parts. I have a T20 and, to me, this is one case where less is more. I just don't care for the more deluxe Twin frame bikes which is kinda unusual for me because generally I prefer the top-of-the-line models. Keep me in mind if you come across any cheap BBs! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm with you Shawn, and I think many 20 owners are as well. While I think the Twin 60 is a phenomenal bike, I really do like the simple unmolested lines of a base 20. No rack,no horn,no twin shroud lights,etc. Just a fender light and #15 reflector & I'm good. Hope I don't offend anyone with a higher model or has added any items to their 20. I have pondered adding a correct rack or even putting the period correct one that came on mine back on, but I prefer to admire the beautiful design of these very unique bikes. Mike


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 6, 2013)

*T50s and 60s*

The more deluxe TBs look cluttered. The tank looks like a not so successful attempt to cater to the tank bike craze.  TBs are beautiful minimal sort of bikes. Even the pod is pushing it. Personally I love the dual light shroud though. That doesn't have any ill effect on the overal geometry of the frame/bike.  And the big fishy chainguard also kind of ruins it. My favourite bike which I have is a TB with no chainguard and a normal podless rack with dual lights on the front. It looks perfect and doesn't need a thing more. I also like the T40 shroud. A T40 with no pod might look pretty perfect too and it wouldn't even need a seperate light. But the shroud light still needs power from somewhere. But if we are talking about customised/made up TBs then its certainly an interesting possibility.


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 7, 2013)

*?*

2 things / per one of my previous post does anyone have trouble uploading the eBay links from the cabe? Second I have never seen one of these deluxe twins up close , does that middle tube that the tank sits on bolt on to the frame or what? Curious if someone has picks if this up close. And does anyone repop these tanks yet?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 7, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> 2 things / per one of my previous post does anyone have trouble uploading the eBay links from the cabe? Second I have never seen one of these deluxe twins up close , does that middle tube that the tank sits on bolt on to the frame or what? Curious if someone has picks if this up close. And does anyone repop these tanks yet?




I have never had a problem I just copy the URL and paste straight into the message? Yes the tube does bolt to the frame and yes they have been reproduced but the one I saw was solid. Nate (npence) has it on a bike and he could probably tell you more. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 7, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> 2 things / per one of my previous post does anyone have trouble uploading the eBay links from the cabe? Second I have never seen one of these deluxe twins up close , does that middle tube that the tank sits on bolt on to the frame or what? Curious if someone has picks if this up close. And does anyone repop these tanks yet?




pretty sure Jerry peters from chestnut hollow repops them.

Nick.


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 10, 2013)

I saw the listing on Ebay. The paint, chrome, fenders,  and chainguard look beat up. The paint look like it has been rubbed off. That bike in that condition is probably worth about $1000. Did anyone see the 1947 Silver King with the hextube. This guy wants $5999. One sold here several months ago for $1700. I saw one last year at a local bike show and he was asking $2000. Four hours later he had dropped the price to $1750 and still no takers. I don't know what these sellers are smoking but their prices are sky high in a bad economy.


----------



## bike (Feb 10, 2013)

*Hex tube*



Sped Man said:


> I saw the listing on Ebay. The paint, chrome, fenders,  and chainguard look beat up. The paint look like it has been rubbed off. That bike in that condition is probably worth about $1000. Did anyone see the 1947 Silver King with the hextube. This guy wants $5999. One sold here several months ago for $1700. I saw one last year at a local bike show and he was asking $2000. Four hours later he had dropped the price to $1750 and still no takers. I don't know what these sellers are smoking but their prices are sky high in a bad economy.




check out the results from decembers copake auction hex tube 5k++ who knows who has money and who does not


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 10, 2013)

*!*

Unbelievable ! I don't know that I would put much thought into what stuff goes for at copake. All the big money collectors that don't care what they pay for stuff that they just want. I would pay around 1500 for a nice hex tube.  but what do I know.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 11, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> Unbelievable ! I don't know that I would put much thought into what stuff goes for at copake. All the big money collectors that don't care what they pay for stuff that they just want. I would pay around 1500 for a nice hex tube.  but what do I know.




I believe the owner of this site sold a pretty nice one a couple of years ago for about $1200--I shoulda bought it! My limit on one of these is about $2k--must be a '47 and must be right--no missing or incorrect parts. The Copake auction was an anomaly not just for that bike but many others as well. Finding another buyer with that kind of money and ignorance/desire? will be a long time coming in my book. V/r Shawn


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 11, 2013)

*Hex*

My 47 Hex cost almost 3 but it is perfect beyond perfect. It even has the original factory redwall tires on it. I don't think a hex can get much better since paint doesn't come into it.  I think it was worth it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice example--the Copake bike wasn't in this league. Question though--earlier in the thread Chris mentioned that '47 had blackwalls and that '48 was the only year for red walls? Or did I screw this up? V/r Shawn


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 11, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Nice example--the Copake bike wasn't in this league. Question though--earlier in the thread Chris mentioned that '47 had blackwalls and that '48 was the only year for red walls? Or did I screw this up? V/r Shawn




I haven't got that far yet. I bought the bike with the information that it was a '47 with stock reds - I've written to him re you query since I am caught in the middle of this one! He's been collecting since the late 70s - he might be able to shed some light on this. I don't think he said they were factory red from a later year on an earlier bike - which is what you are suggesting. If it's true then it was not such a bad idea  - I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 11, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Nice example--the Copake bike wasn't in this league. Question though--earlier in the thread Chris mentioned that '47 had blackwalls and that '48 was the only year for red walls? Or did I screw this up? V/r Shawn




No you did not screw that up...info was given to me from Leon Dixon....I was just parroting it.
I don't always stop and give credit, but this is an opportunity to.

babyjesus, was your fantastic hex tube from a collector or original owner/noncollector?
I could be mistaken, but that is a prewar stem, so some artistic liberties have been exercised.
I would pay 3K for that one as well btw.

The Copake bicycle from my sources had issues like re-brasing of the chainguard (as if it came from another bicycle), and repainted repainted light of note...according to my sources.

Chris


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 11, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> babyjesus, was your fantastic hex tube from a collector or original owner/noncollector?




From a long time collector - and I have asked him about the tires - waiting for a reply. He did say the saddle is NOS so the bike has been tinkered with. Its also possible he has put 48 reds on a 47 bike or someone before him more likely - but that is assuming Leon is exactly right on that. Do we have any ads to back that up. He said they were factory reds and super rare. 

If Leon is right then technically the tires are not correct for the bike. We need some documentation really. Sounds like they produced a 'batch' of hextubes with redwall tires somewhere in or around 1947/1948. 

I think the one thing we are sure of is that the redwalls were exclusive to the hextube


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 12, 2013)

*Redwalls*

..he wrote back - the bike came that way to him with the same info - 'a '47 with factory reds'. The only thing which he and all of us are certain of is that it's a '47 and the issue of the reds will just have to wait for some documentation I guess. He could not specify the 47/48 question about the tires.

Catalog or documentation anyone?


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 15, 2013)

*Leon*

Here's Leons '48 with whitewalls but he does say being a 48 it should have redwalls but he can't find any.

http://nbhaa.com/index8.html


----------

